# Flow fuse vs fuse gt (14/15)



## Parez (Jan 1, 2015)

I can not decide between these bindings. My style consists mainly of carving, flat tricks and sometime powder freeride.
At clasic fuse I´m afraid of information that is for freestyle riders and and I dont know if GT is already too stiff. 
Does anyone have any experience with these bindings?
I wanted to buy fuse-at (13/14) they were ideal for me, but they were sold out. 
Thanks in advance for all opinions.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Parez said:


> I can not decide between these bindings. My style consists mainly of carving, flat tricks and sometime powder freeride.
> At clasic fuse I´m afraid of information that is for freestyle riders and and I dont know if GT is already too stiff.
> Does anyone have any experience with these bindings?
> I wanted to buy fuse-at (13/14) they were ideal for me, but they were sold out.
> Thanks in advance for all opinions.


Hi Parez,

The bases are both aluminum supported Nylon. It is important to note the aluminum structure (the lower portion of the heelcup) that supports the back of the base on both models. This area is critical to determining a binding's flex and it is the same on the Fuse and Fuse GT. 

The heelcup itself (and above) is where the differences are. The difference is notable but it is not world changing notable .

It sounds like you are leaning more towards the carving and freeride side of things. If that is correct then the GT would be best but you likely would be pleased by either model.


----------

